# Elementary OS - A fork from Ubuntu distro



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone tried this out ? It looks so much like Mac OS while maintaining the awesomeness of linux .. I am bored with ubuntu so im considering trying this out on my notebook..

*t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTyMHw6zDy0pxuU5EZsQ5kEQo8DhG6rc  1wBsR7OhRf-5rR4fE48aQ


----------



## ankush28 (May 11, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Anyone tried this out ? It looks so much like Mac OS while maintaining the awesomeness of linux .. I am bored with ubuntu so im considering trying this out on my notebook..
> 
> *t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTyMHw6zDy0pxuU5EZsQ5kEQo8DhG6rc1wBsR7OhRf-5rR4fE48aQ


Try it on another partition or live usb. It's bit buggy and not enough for productive use. It's only good for "elementary" users


----------



## $hadow (May 13, 2015)

I am actually loving the flexibility with feeling of MAC.


----------



## Theodre (Feb 10, 2016)

The latest version seems to be really good! They have a really polished product. The only reason I am staying aways is because it is based on ubuntu!


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 10, 2016)

Cannot install this on laptop, been trying for a long time (No UEFI Support)


----------



## Theodre (Feb 10, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Cannot install this on laptop, been trying for a long time (No UEFI Support)



It does have an UEFI support. Is this what is happening to you? -> Bug #1492801 “Freya UEFI install boots to grub prompt” : Bugs : elementary O.
Maybe this will help you too -> Install ElementaryOS x64 (Freya) in UEFI Mode (Dual Boot Windows 7/8/10) - YouTub.
My friends have installed it on their laptop and i am pretty sure we can. 

PS: I can't reproduce the problem though, i have a Legacy system.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 10, 2016)

tried mint yet? 
its fun


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 10, 2016)

NikiNfOuR said:


> It does have an UEFI support. Is this what is happening to you? -> Bug #1492801 “Freya UEFI install boots to grub prompt” : Bugs : elementary O.
> Maybe this will help you too -> Install ElementaryOS x64 (Freya) in UEFI Mode (Dual Boot Windows 7/8/10) - YouTub.
> My friends have installed it on their laptop and i am pretty sure we can.
> 
> PS: I can't reproduce the problem though, i have a Legacy system.



thanks will try again


----------



## Theodre (Feb 10, 2016)

Anorion said:


> tried mint yet?
> its fun



Try Manjaro! It's the best distro that i have tried till date. I have been using since last 2 months and it doesn't break or no maintenance needed. 
And arch based means latest packages with less bugs(There is a 2-3 week delay in updates with Arch Linux as Manjaro have separate stable and testing repos being maintained). And always the latest version of your favourite Desktop Environment!

        [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] - I would be happy to try and figure out your installation problem and help you install Elementary. 
But if you don't mind trying out a new distro, I would suggest Manjaro because, It is a rolling distribution, You can choose community edition with Pantheon DE(Default DE of Elementary OS)  called Manjaro Pantheon, a great community and also a great place to learn a lot of new things.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks a lot man, I really appreciate it, Ill download Manjaro immediately


----------



## Theodre (Feb 10, 2016)

[MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] - If you didn't already google, this is another community edition where Deepin OS's DE is used -> Manjaro Deepin – Manjaro Linux – Enjoy the simplicit

Lemme know if you need help with anything at all buddy. If you already didn't know, Manjaro uses Pacman as their package manager which is completely different from Debian and Fedora based Linux ditributions, but at the same time easy and powerful than both of the others.
Checkout the wiki -> Pacman - Manjaro Linu


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 11, 2016)

[MENTION=130036]NikiNfOuR[/MENTION] How'd you compare Manjaro vs Elementary ?


----------



## Theodre (Feb 11, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> [MENTION=130036]NikiNfOuR[/MENTION] How'd you compare Manjaro vs Elementary ?



Err, did you mean how "do you" compare between the two distro?


----------

